# Career episodes in CDR



## findjas (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey Fellas,

As per EA I have to write 3 career episodes in my CDR. I have a work experience of 6 years but for he particular occupation in SOL i have only 4 years but all that in just 1 company.

Does my career episode have to be within the occupation selected from SOL , if so how do I prepare 3 different career episodes from the same company?

Please help!!


----------



## v^khanna (Mar 17, 2014)

findjas said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> As per EA I have to write 3 career episodes in my CDR. I have a work experience of 6 years but for he particular occupation in SOL i have only 4 years but all that in just 1 company.
> 
> ...



Hey there champ,

I have it all outlined below for you:

1. Your career episodes can reflect on 3 separate roles (or situations, which means that you have taken part in 2 different projects, albeit under the same job function. But you would need to outline the problems you have resolved under those 2 different projects.) within the same company.

2. Yes, it would need to be aligned with the job functions outlined in the SOL (not necessary for the one you are applying for, but it would need to be in the list). For example, you can show that in your first episode, you were a Test Engineer, working on a technical issue. In your second episode, you are now a Q&A Engineer, resolving a quality problem. However, your visa application is for Q&A Engineer.

Hope this helps.


Regards / V^Khanna


----------



## findjas (Feb 25, 2014)

v^khanna said:


> Hey there champ,
> 
> I have it all outlined below for you:
> 
> ...



Thanks dude!! That was a helpful tip. 

My application is for Telecom Engineer but as you said i can have a career episode for Electronics Engineer as both of them are on the SOL list


----------

